# mood is indigo thats how *I* roll



## MelodyKat (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello ladies. I was on a kick yesterday. took a full half hour just on my eyes. lol. it happens. i should have used a bit more black but whatevs. hope you guys enjoy. 

For my eyes i used:
Select Cover Concealer as a base-M.A.C.
Onyx from Bare Escentuals
Deep Truth-M.A.C.
Brule-M.A.C.
Rice Paper-M.A.C.
Auto De Blu Technakohl liner-M.A.C.
Zoom Lash Black-M.A.C.















http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Picture299.jpg

oh and everyone needs to get this color! its HAUTE!!!!
Dragon Lipstick-Chanel

 :woots:

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Picture232.jpg


----------



## makeuplover (Dec 14, 2006)

lovely fotd..and that red lipstick is the most gorgeous red ive ever seen!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 14, 2006)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the eyes, and the lips are a work of art.


----------



## snowkei (Dec 14, 2006)

I love ur work!!!!!!


----------



## mistella (Dec 14, 2006)

wow! i love it!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 14, 2006)

that's amazing!!  and that lipstick is beautiful, I have to check that out!


----------



## star1692 (Dec 14, 2006)

Your makeup is Gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG _ Dragon is the HOTNESS,.. I will so be getting some TODAY!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Dec 14, 2006)

Pretty lady!  I love it!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, hot! That red is a hot color!


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 14, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 14, 2006)

OMG...I love it!!  That blue is gorgeous!!  What color is the blue one?  I know you listed them above but I have non of thoes colors so I don't know which is which lol.  And yes...your lips are hotness!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_





 OMG...I love it!!  That blue is gorgeous!!  What color is the blue one?  I know you listed them above but I have non of thoes colors so I don't know which is which lol.  And yes...your lips are hotness!!!_

 
Thanks guys. The blue in the crease and under my eyes as liner is Deep Truth Eyeshadow. Auto de Blu technakohl is on the waterline.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 14, 2006)

I love how rich and intense Deep Truth looks on ya!! Did you mix it with the Onyx e/s to make it that dark??


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 14, 2006)

Beautiful! The red lipstick does look hot!  I'm wondering, actually, what you used on your lips in the fotd?  Or is it the same w/ gloss over it?


----------



## dacostas4 (Dec 14, 2006)

This is gorgeus!!!  I had a question though I am sorry if it is a dumb one LOL!  But hw do you get the lipstick on so neatly without it getting on your earring??  The earring is so clean looking and then I see you get the lipstick on so nicely


----------



## amoona (Dec 14, 2006)

I JUST bought these colors! Now I know what to do with them first! Thanks!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 14, 2006)

this is amazing, it's so intense and rich.


----------



## lightnlovly (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW!!!  That is smokin hot!!!! And the red lipstick tho----gotta have it!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Dec 14, 2006)

this look screams for a tutorial!!
hotness


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 14, 2006)

*You look fantastic!!  I love that shade of red on your lips, and I agree with the other girls about a tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Eoraptor (Dec 14, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW...just WOW!


----------



## Kim. (Dec 14, 2006)

Your application is flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to try this!


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 14, 2006)

This is awesomeness...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Thanks guys. The blue in the crease and under my eyes as liner is Deep Truth Eyeshadow. Auto de Blu technakohl is on the waterline._

 
Thanks girly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You truly are one hot mama!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 14, 2006)

PURE SEX haha! and so is your lip piercing!


----------



## M (Dec 14, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Dec 15, 2006)

absolutely fab


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 15, 2006)

what lipstick/color is that?? it's awesome.


----------



## user79 (Dec 15, 2006)

^ I think she mentioned it's Chanel - Dragon lipstick.

Very nice look, I love the navy blue on you.


----------



## offdhook21 (Dec 15, 2006)

that's HOT!!


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Beautiful! The red lipstick does look hot!  I'm wondering, actually, what you used on your lips in the fotd?  Or is it the same w/ gloss over it?_

 
on the top pic its just Bait Lip Glass limited from the Bait/Hook/Lure collection from the summer with BBQ lipliner.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 15, 2006)

so pretty! I love your fotds.


----------



## M (Dec 17, 2006)

Is the l/s just called Dragon? I went to the counter today and the gal said they used to have a color called Dragon Red, but it's now d/c'd-???


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 17, 2006)

lordy u are one hot mama


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 17, 2006)

very pretty. i love the eyes and lips


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 17, 2006)

im sooo buying that lipstick...it looks glossy,lol


----------



## Miss World (Dec 18, 2006)

wow, looks great!


----------



## Lollie (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Daligani (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow.. I think that "Deep Truth" will have to be my very first MAC purchase. I'm in love with it. 

Stunning look, girl. _Stunning._


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 18, 2006)

absolutely stunning.  Great job.


----------



## kaneda (Dec 21, 2006)

GORGEOUS


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Dragon*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Hello ladies. I was on a kick yesterday. took a full half hour just on my eyes. lol. it happens. i should have used a bit more black but whatevs. hope you guys enjoy. 

For my eyes i used:
Select Cover Concealer as a base-M.A.C.
Onyx from Bare Escentuals
Deep Truth-M.A.C.
Brule-M.A.C.
Rice Paper-M.A.C.
Auto De Blu Technakohl liner-M.A.C.
Zoom Lash Black-M.A.C.














http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Picture299.jpg

oh and everyone needs to get this color! its HAUTE!!!!
Dragon Lipstick-Chanel

 :woots:

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h1...Picture232.jpg_

 

I just got back from Houston, went everywhere looking for Dragon l/s. Where did you find it?


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 

 
_Is the l/s just called Dragon? I went to the counter today and the gal said they used to have a color called Dragon Red, but it's now d/c'd-???_

 
Ladies I am soooooo SORRY! I went to double check and yes, That Chanel   L/S is Discontinued......I would have posted and let you know. I feel bad that some ladies made a trip to check. I apologize for the wasted time. But if you want a *HOT* red pick up the Red #5 From the MAC Couture line. it is l/e but *gorgeous* nonetheless.


----------



## black_crx (Dec 22, 2006)

love the way u work.. very intensive colors.. excellent!


----------



## Lynda (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## JoyZz (Dec 22, 2006)

Love your work!

Eyes and lips look amazing!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

That is totally hot!  It looks great with your skin tone.  My pale skin would not pull that off too well.


----------



## MelodyKat (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_That is totally hot!  It looks great with your skin tone.  My pale skin would not pull that off too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO! Girl I am soooo pale! I just got ALOT of bronzer on. I think its prettier the paler you are.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 23, 2006)

*I found it!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Ladies I am soooooo SORRY! I went to double check and yes, That Chanel   L/S is Discontinued......I would have posted and let you know. I feel bad that some ladies made a trip to check. I apologize for the wasted time. But if you want a *HOT* red pick up the Red #5 From the MAC Couture line. it is l/e but *gorgeous* nonetheless._

 
I found Dragon at my local Chanel counter in Dillards.  It is d/c's but they had two left and it is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## d_copper (Dec 23, 2006)

Love the lipstick! Thanks for the recs. 

The eyeshadows - just wow!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 25, 2006)

so pretty.i love your whole mu!


----------



## katisha (Dec 25, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!! I need Auto de Blu now!!!  Wow, you look fantastic!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_Ladies I am soooooo SORRY! I went to double check and yes, That Chanel   L/S is Discontinued......I would have posted and let you know. I feel bad that some ladies made a trip to check. I apologize for the wasted time. But if you want a *HOT* red pick up the Red #5 From the MAC Couture line. it is l/e but *gorgeous* nonetheless._

 
You can still find it on Gloss.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is until you ladies read this and bleed them dry of their remaining stock!  I know I did my part in that!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 28, 2006)

such an awesome look and that second picture you looks sooo good


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 28, 2006)

So you totally sold me on Deep Truth.  It was one of the colors I bought with my X-Mas gift cards so I have yet to use it but I'm almost intimidated to use it cause your look is so perfect and I know mine will definitely not compare :shrug:.


----------



## slvrlips (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow I love the eyes (tutorial please) 
Very nice


----------

